# Bloquer Outbrain



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2019)

Salut.
sur la plupart des sites français sont affiché les annonces d’outbrain en bas de page le plus souvent. J’en ai marre de voir ça !

comment bloquer cette affichage intempestif et tout Liens vers ce site de lavage de cerveau ,

une idée, merci  !


----------



## lineakd (19 Novembre 2019)

@gwen, pourrais tu poster un lien de site où il y aurait ces annonces de outbrain?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2019)

Oups ! Pour iOS.


----------



## lineakd (19 Novembre 2019)

@gwen, en me servant de l’app legacy (ex 1blocker) et de safari sur les sites macg et igen. Je n’ai plus que la barre de titre ”ailleurs sur le web” qui apparaît en bas de page que ce soit en mode privé ou pas de l’app safari.


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2019)

OK. Je suis toujours sur 1Blocker. je vais tester Legacy. Merci.

Pour les sites, c'est un peu partout, que ce soit Mac4ever ou Le Monde.


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2019)

En fait, quand je télécharge LEGACY, sur iOS  ? il me propose de passer a 1Blocker3 que j'avais déja.

Je vais vérifier mes réglages du coup.


----------



## lineakd (19 Novembre 2019)

@gwen j'ai tout activé (tout en vert) sur legacy. 
En faisant une recherche dans l'app legacy avec le mot outbrain, il est possible de faire quelques réglages. À voir si sur 1blocker3, il est possible aussi.
Depuis quelques temps, sur les sites macg où igen, je n'accède plus aux commentaires des articles sans désactivé legacy sur l'app safari. Je n'utilise pas les apps de macg.


----------



## Chris K (20 Novembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> En fait, quand je télécharge LEGACY, sur iOS  ? il me propose de passer a 1Blocker3 que j'avais déja.
> 
> Je vais vérifier mes réglages du coup.



Me demande si Legacy c’est pas l’ancienne version de 1Blocker.
Bref, j’ai 1 Blocker 3 et j’avoue que j’ai jamais vu passer d’annonces outbrain.


----------



## PHILBX (20 Novembre 2019)

Perso je suis très satisfait de
Wipr


----------



## Sly54 (20 Novembre 2019)

PHILBX a dit:


> Perso je suis très satisfait de
> Wipr


+1


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Novembre 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Me demande si Legacy c’est pas l’ancienne version de 1Blocker.
> Bref, j’ai 1 Blocker 3 et j’avoue que j’ai jamais vu passer d’annonces outbrain.


C'est bien son ancienne version. Perso, je l'ai remplacé par 1Blocker. Je n'ai pas pris d'abonnement mais cela me permet d'avoir des règles perso pour certains éléments.
J'utilise en plus Wipr qui lui a les règles mise à jour automatiquement.


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2019)

Bon, devant tous ces soucis, j'ai tout simplement désinstallé mon 1Blocker pour le réinstaller et là, miracle, tout est bien bloqué.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Novembre 2019)

1Blocker a eu une mise à jour aujourd'hui. C'est peut-être lié ?


----------



## Chris K (20 Novembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> 1Blocker a eu une mise à jour aujourd'hui. C'est peut-être lié ?



Pas impossible : j’ai eu des erreurs lors de la mise à jour des règles après avoir mis à jour (mise à jour majeure il me semble). Il y a eu ensuite un correctif supplémentaire.


----------

